# craftsman 522



## jeff6969 (Jan 24, 2021)

hi i have a craftsman 522 2 stage (big wheel push blower) tec 5hp im wondering a if there is technical name for it thanks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Jeff









It's likely going to be "Craftsman 522" but it would be helpful if you posted the actual model number or went to SearsPartsDirect and punched that model # in to see what they call it.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Ariens calls theirs a Crossover: 








Crossover Series | Snow Blowers | Ariens


Shop for Crossover Series snow blowers from Ariens. Blending the power of a two-stage snow blower and precision of a single-stage. Large 14" wheels make it easy to maneuver, while three handlebar heights allow for all users to feel comfortable.




www.ariens.com


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Post a few pictures of it.


----------

